# Happy Birthday to all the 47 Year Olds



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like we have a lot of birthdays today, especially for those turning 47!

Happy Birthday to all those personalities. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Claudie (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy birthday all :lol:


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy birthday brother, say hi to all those cats, hope you have a good one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ralph. I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 21, 2014)

I just noticed, How come there's no ruthenium, osmium, or iridium, those sisters are three short! :twisted:


----------



## butcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy birthday. looks it is going to be a big party.


----------

